# Asgard 30mm and 25mm Mini RDA



## zadiac (14/10/19)

Is anyone bringing this in? Seems like an awesome RDA for squonking.

https://vaperzcloud.com/collections/rdas/products/asgard-25mm-rda?variant=29442730262641

https://vaperzcloud.com/collections/rdas/products/asgard-30mm-rda?variant=29224269414513


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/12/19)

Bump


----------



## Hazard (8/1/20)

Any of these in SA yet.


----------

